# Right safety lever spring pin



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I went through and replaced a bunch of springs on my 96FS. I was tapping the two pins that go into the decocking/safety lever on the left hand side into place and it seems like I warped them; I wasn't using the proper 1/16 punch. They will gradually wiggle out of place every time the slide is racked back and forth. I need to get two of these pins replaced, they are listed as number 63 - Right Safety Lever Spring Pin in the back of our manuals.

Is anyone aware of where I can get these little pins? I've searched online for 30+ minutes and I can't find them anywhere, Beretta USA is out of stock too.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

You'll probably have to go through a gunsmith and/or get some pin stock the same diameter!


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I ended up buying them from a member over at Beretta forums, also got a 1/16 inch punch at ACE. Hopefully I didnt widen the holes on the decocking lever too much when I was tapping away in there.


----------

